

ScaleDB cloud storage engine for MySQL - sadiq
http://www.scaledb.com/index.html

======
pedalpete
I really want to like this, but I think the description on the main page makes
things more complicated than it needs to be. If that is the case, then I
assume the product is more complicated than it needs to be.

'ScaleDB is a pluggable storage engine for MySQL. It turns your MySQL
application into an enterprise-class, highly-available, clustered database
that scales dynamically in a public cloud, private cloud, or on premise.'

Is this better put by saying 'ScaleDB is a simple way to make your MySQL
database scale automatically'? or something like that?

You're giving lots of data and stuff, but why is your solution the
easiest/best?

